# Smith Penoms or electric EG2.5 goggles?



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I have the Smiths. I'm a heat factory and rarely have any fogging issues. They have interchangeable lenses too. I have the polarized lens for bluebird days and the blue sensor lens for everything else.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I would go Smith. They know what they are doing and they do it as good as anyone. Plus, their warranty department is awesome for their goggles. I had two pairs of Smith Phenom Turbo fan goggles. You know the $160-$190 ones. One of them I have had for almost five season. This year, the battery case wire broke on both of them. I sent them in for Warranty repair and Smith sent me back two brand new Phenom Turbo Fan goggles. Needless to say I am impressed.


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Can't speak for Electric, but I have worn Smiths for 18+ years and have only good things to say...durable, comfortable, fit every helmet I've tried, good against fog...



killclimbz said:


> I would go Smith. They know what they are doing and they do it as good as anyone. Plus, their warranty department is awesome for their goggles. I had two pairs of Smith Phenom Turbo fan goggles. You know the $160-$190 ones. One of them I have had for almost five season. This year, the battery case wire broke on both of them. I sent them in for Warranty repair and Smith sent me back two brand new Phenom Turbo Fan goggles. Needless to say I am impressed.


Good to know, I got a pair this season and they have held up well, but my hard-charging style of riding leads to a lot of encounters between my head/face and the ground/tree branches, so I'm sure I'll have to test that at some point. :laugh:


----------



## LTshredTN (Apr 14, 2009)

thanks guys sounds like smiths is the way to go...do u know if they have clear lenses for them?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I am pretty sure you can order them. Check their website.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

I dont know about the EG2.5's, but I have EG2's and I LOVE them. They're super comfy, the lenses are awesome, the peripheral vision is amazing, havent fogged once, and I think they look sick.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Electric does make nice enough goggles. I've had a pair that were just fine. I just keep going back to Smith though. It's probably more due to the turbo fan series as I do a fair amount of hiking when I am not riding resorts. And since I never ride resorts...


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

I saw a pair of Smiths I liked last weekend - the lenses seemed to cover the entire frame almost, and the straps were connected to the frames by a metal triangular piece...does this sound like anything you guys have seen?

Also, I heard if you send in old Smith goggles, they give you a discount on new ones?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sounds like the I/O's which are super sick goggles. I'd have them if there was a Turbo fan model. Super easy to swap lenses with them. 

I have no idea about the discount thing. Shoot them an email.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

yea im considering switching ONLY because the EG2's are so damn big they barely fit with a helmet on. I love em when im cruising though.
The I/Os are sick though.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have yet to find a goggle that doesnt fog on me. I have tried zeal, oakley crowbar(crap), oakley aframe(crap) and now have the electric EG2. The EG2 is the best so far but they will fog when I am done with a difficult run and waiting on a lift and sitting on the chair..... I produce a lot of heat. It helped when I went to wearing a helmet and no head wrap. I just leave the vents wide open and still sweat like a whore in sunday school..... 

Do the turbo fan models fog at all from smith when hiking? I would guess there would be quite a bit heat build up with the slow motion.... I might have to try them out....

I have no problem with helmet fit on any of my goggles. My helmet is huge though so that is probably why. it is a size XL smith helmet....


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Sounds like the I/O's which are super sick goggles. I'd have them if there was a Turbo fan model. Super easy to swap lenses with them.
> 
> I have no idea about the discount thing. Shoot them an email.


I have I/O's and they're beautiful. My friends with a-frames are embarrassed when they see my beautiful goggloons.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The Turbo fans will fog when hiking, but it will also take them a lot longer to do so than a regular goggle. For instance, I spent last weekend at Berthoud Pass. It was snowing the whole time so I was wearing my Turbo Fans. I just leave the fan on High (against instructions) and hiked away. We were doing 600-800 vertical hikes and only towards the end of the last hike did I get some fogging. It was out of the way of my vision and quickly went away when I stopped hiking. 

For a really high moisture content spring day, you'll see more fogging when hiking than say mid winter. More often than not, I am fine and do not have to change out my goggles. I still keep the other pair of Turbo fans in my pack and on occasion I have had to swap. It's rare though.

So if you are spinning lifts, I doubt you'll have a problem with fog with Turbo Fans. Same thing for short hikes. All day tours, I'd keep a back up with you, just in case.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I think I am going to order a pair and try them out. Thanks for the info. I have a back up lens for my EG2s and have to use them every day because they fog, it takes a while to get into my vision since the lens is so damn big but by 2 when it is warmed up and I am cranking out the sweat.....they fog. My oakleys and zeals lasted about an hour or maybe 2-3 runs and I just put them away and rode with my sunglasses instead. Thats fine on clear days or cloudy days but when it is dumping and im riding it fucking sucks... It seems like half the time I am on the mountain it is dumping, thats not a bad thing but I hate getting poked in the eye every 2 seconds.....


----------

